# Who is your favorite female singer?



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

My favorite is and always has been Christina Aguilera. I love her singing style, her voice, her music, and her debut album was my first CD ever!!!  My favorite songs of hers are Keeps Gettin' Better, Walk Away, Dirrty, On Our Way, and Genie in a Bottle.

So, who is your favorite and why? And maybe list some favorite song by the artist (so I can look them up on iTunes!)  

Oh, and please refrain from bashing other peoples favorites...LOL!  I know how tempting it is!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know people will laugh... but celine dion has been my fave for a long time. I like other female singers too but i would say that celine dion is the one that i never get sick of her singing.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was going to say Chtidtina Aguilera, nobody in the world has a voice like her. 
I also like Mariah Carey for that same reason.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 21 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779255


> I know people will laugh... but celine dion has been my fave for a long time. I like other female singers too but i would say that celine dion is the one that i never get sick of her singing.[/B]


Celine has an amazing voice! :thmbup: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 21 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779256


> I was going to say Chtidtina Aguilera, nobody in the world has a voice like her.
> I also like Mariyah Carry for that same reason.[/B]


Exactly the reason why I like her! I didn't think anyone else would like her.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't pick just one. Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson are two of my faves. Lately I've been listening to alot of Taylor Swift too. And everyone is welcome to make fun of me but I still love me some Britney!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ May 21 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779312


> I can't pick just one. Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson are two of my faves. Lately I've been listening to alot of Taylor Swift too. And everyone is welcome to make fun of me but I still love me some Britney![/B]


OMG! You love Britney too!!! I thought I would be the only one on SM, so I didn't share. I've always loved her, but loved Christina more. I love Carrie and Kelly too! I can't believe how close our musical taste is!

I'm sorry for responding to every post, I'm just so excited! :biggrin: Oh, and I can't forget Lady Gaga...AMAZING!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 21 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779316


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ May 21 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779312





> I can't pick just one. Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson are two of my faves. Lately I've been listening to alot of Taylor Swift too. And everyone is welcome to make fun of me but I still love me some Britney![/B]


OMG! You love Britney too!!! I thought I would be the only one on SM, so I didn't share. I've always loved her, but loved Christina more. I love Carrie and Kelly too! I can't believe how close our musical taste is!

I'm sorry for responding to every post, I'm just so excited! :biggrin: Oh, and I can't forget Lady Gaga...AMAZING!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I like Britney too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't like most female singers, but for casual dance-type music, I love Britney Spears & Christina Aguilera...that's about it. lol


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bette Midler!
Bette Middler and Dobie Gray never leave the cd player.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Susan Boyle !!! Seriously, I love her, she is a great singer.

and Christina (what a girl wants), I loved Kelly C. and Reba McIntyre in their show at the Grand Ole Opry (sp ?)(on tv), 
Sarah McLachlan, Enya, Jann Arden. I just like them, not sure why. Some I don't know much about, others I like their personalities too.

Thought of some others......Wynonna Judd, Pink, Beyonce.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like Sarah MClaughlin, and Enya. I also like Christina because she sounds like my middle daughter when she sings. 
LOL! 
I also like Carrie Underwood. Celine is a good one too. I still even like a little Janis from the past.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I forgot, I also love Norah Jones.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ I love Norah Jones, too.

I also like Alicia Keys. She has such a soulful voice.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Celine Dion, Cher, and for Opera >Sarah Brighton
Have to say the first I'd heard of Lady Gaga ( remember...I'm OLD!) LOL is on Dancing with the Stars and I really liked her!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Carrie Underwood is my absolute favorite. But I like Martina McBride, Faith Hill, Taylor Swift, Kelly Clarkson, Celine Dion....and the list goes on and on.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I stick with the standards, and Sarah Vaughan is my all time favorite. I think Christina Aguilera has a very powerful voice, tho.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like to listen to Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What a fun thread! 

Celine Dion, definitely! :thumbsup: 

I also love Natalie Grant, Nicole Nordeman, and Barlow Girl! :two thumbs up:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Growing up in the 70's, I adored Linda Ronstadt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unrj3YZjBIE

Stevie Nicks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOIvpos7N3Q...feature=related


Heart:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gpNqB4dnT4...feature=related

Today, I think Carly Smithson from last year's American Idol has a beautiful voice:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_2sO_IVa5s


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! So far I like every artist that was posted and some I never knew of! I love expanding my musical taste.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Sarah McLachlan's Fumbling Towards Ecstasy album is my ultimate comfort CD. It's what I listen to when I'm down and the music wraps around me like a hug.

I also like the Indigo Girls, Britney Spears, Kelly Clarkson, Alanis Morrisette, Alicia Keys, Leona Lewis, Fergie, the Dixie Chicks....

Josie says: My mommy has the most beautiful singing voice in the whole world. She's my favorite!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Whitney Houston, Anita Baker, and Celine Dion.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 21 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779480


> Thanks everyone! So far I like every artist that was posted and some I never knew of! I love expanding my musical taste.[/B]


That's why I posted the you tube videos.
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ My *ALL TIME FAVORITE *is *JOPLIN ~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo

*


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahhh, I forgot Leona Lewis and Fergie!!!

Also, does anyone remember the Brittish group S Club 7? Well if you do, Rachel Stevens out of the group is another one of my favorite singers. I loved when she took the lead in the songs Natural and Do it 'Til We Drop because usually Jo (female) took the lead.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ May 21 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779485


> Sarah McLachlan's Fumbling Towards Ecstasy album is my ultimate comfort CD. It's what I listen to when I'm down and the music wraps around me like a hug.
> 
> I also like the Indigo Girls, Britney Spears, Kelly Clarkson, Alanis Morrisette, Alicia Keys, Leona Lewis, Fergie, the Dixie Chicks....
> 
> Josie says: My mommy has the most beautiful singing voice in the whole world. She's my favorite![/B]


Sarah McLachlan's Fumbling toward Ecstasy got me thru high school!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh how that CD touched me! I saw her in concert about 4 years ago....amazing. 

I also love Dido (her 2 older cd's, not crazy about her new one), Stevie Nicks, Norah Jones, Tori Amos just to name a few.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love Stevie Nicks. I also love Miriah :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I wanted to be Stevie Nicks when I grew up. Still do, actually LOL

But other than her, I love Britney (fine, I love her producers. But she is a helluva entertainer, her shows are amazing from a performance perspective!), 
Alanis (angry Alanis is my favorite Alanis), 
Christina's "Stripped" cd (which has never left my car from the day I bought it!!!! love it!), 
if you like early 90s ska I would try "The Old Record" from Dance Hall Crashers... 2 female lead singers who have amazing harmonies,
Sinead O'Connor's "Lion and the Cobra" cd,
Anna Nalick,
and I think... that's all I have for right now LOL

Cuz if I am anything, I am wordy.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 21 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779493


> Ahhh, I forgot Leona Lewis and Fergie!!!
> 
> Also, does anyone remember the Brittish group S Club 7? Well if you do, Rachel Stevens out of the group is another one of my favorite singers. I loved when she took the lead in the songs Natural and Do it 'Til We Drop because usually Jo (female) took the lead.[/B]


Here is the Natural music video by S Club 7 (Rachel is the brunette singing):
Natural

Here is one of my favorite Christina Aguilera performances on the Ellen Show (yes, it's completely live):
Beautiful

I am a hardcore Christina fan!!!! Not obsessed though.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 22 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779550


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 21 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779493





> Ahhh, I forgot Leona Lewis and Fergie!!!
> 
> Also, does anyone remember the Brittish group S Club 7? Well if you do, Rachel Stevens out of the group is another one of my favorite singers. I loved when she took the lead in the songs Natural and Do it 'Til We Drop because usually Jo (female) took the lead.[/B]


Here is the Natural music video by S Club 7 (Rachel is the brunette singing):
Natural

Here is one of my favorite Christina Aguilera performances on the Ellen Show (yes, it's completely live):
Beautiful

I am a hardcore Christina fan!!!! Not obsessed though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to love S Club 7! I love all the 90s singers!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 21 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779492


> LOL ~ My *ALL TIME FAVORITE *is *JOPLIN ~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo
> 
> *[/B]


Oh Sister! Don't you know it! Janis will always be the Queen,
but, also love Nina Simone, Tracy Chapman, Judy Collings,
and then there is Aretha Franklin, Amy Winehouse, Carole King
and the list could go on and on..................did I remember
Joan Baez, Melissa Ethridge, Indigo Girls, Dixie Chicks.........


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All the ones mentioned are so good, but my favs are:

Melissa Ethridge
Edda Jones
Nina Simone
Billie Holiday is still the queen in my book
Bette Midler is my favorite in concert


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 21 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779456


> Growing up in the 70's, I adored Linda Ronstadt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unrj3YZjBIE
> 
> Stevie Nicks:
> ...



Oh, you have picked some of my favorites. I am a real Stevie Nicks fan & living in Phoenix, I sure hope someday I run into her, but I know that probably won't ever happen. I also love Celine Dion. I got to go to her concert last year & it was just wonderful! I also love Cher, Heart, ..there are so many. Very fun topic!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh definitely throw in some Stevie Nicks. How could I forget her!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My favorites are:

Melissa Ethridge
Stevie Nicks
Janis Joplin
Christina Aguilera
Lady Gaga
Fergie
I even like some of Madonna's music

I know there's more that i'm forgetting. :bysmilie:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, let's throw in some Kim Carnes too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7e75Mig25E...feature=related

..and a little Annie Lennox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsl2O2H7g1c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GBn-BpkNsA...feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByXvPU-tfJA...feature=channel


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just like the white winged dove ......... Love Stevie!!

Missy Higgins (Australian Artist) - she has been compared to Anna Nalick .... Missy - live, the special two 

I haven't purchased any of her music, but I fell in love with Brandi Carlile (from watching Grays) this song just never gets old for me .... Brandi Carlile - the story

LOVE Alanis - Angry Alanis.

and last, but certainly NOT least ... *PINK!!! *I *heart* Pink!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 22 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779456


> Growing up in the 70's, I adored Linda Ronstadt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unrj3YZjBIE
> 
> Stevie Nicks:
> ...



Dig it Kerry!! But I love .....

Heart:

Barracuda!!!!


:rockon:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 22 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779492


> LOL ~ My *ALL TIME FAVORITE *is *JOPLIN ~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo
> 
> *[/B]



Love it Deb - *LOUD*!! I have it, but not a live version, so thanks for this!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779578


> Oh, let's throw in some Kim Carnes too!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7e75Mig25E...feature=related
> 
> ..and a little Annie Lennox
> ...



Loved Kim Carnes Brit!! Cool! Thanks for the trip down memory lane! LOL

And your reference to Annie Lennox made me think of Alison Moyet ... remember her ... in Yazoo??

This clip isnt the original ... the original I found had really crappy sound ... Alison Moyet - Only You (not that the sound on this is fantastic! lol)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 21 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779405


> I like Sarah MClaughlin, and Enya. I also like Christina because she sounds like my middle daughter when she sings.
> LOL!
> I also like Carrie Underwood. Celine is a good one too. I still even like a little Janis from the past.[/B]



I love some of Janis Joplin too.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I love old school Madonna and Mariah... not as crazy about their newer stuff.

I also really like Sarah McLachlan's and Alicia Keys' voices


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love k.d. lang. k.d. lang

And of course, I couldn't forget Joni Mitchell


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Gladys Knight, Peggy Lee, actually all the older generation of great ladies.
Nina Simone
Bette Midler
Christina & Fergie, both so beautiful and talented (did you see Fergie perform with Heart in Barracuda?- she did a cartwheel with one hand, holding the mike in the other!!!)


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (a2z @ May 22 2009, 11:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779633


> Gladys Knight, Peggy Lee, actually all the older generation of great ladies.
> Nina Simone
> Bette Midler
> Christina & Fergie, both so beautiful and talented (did you see Fergie perform with Heart in Barracuda?- she did a cartwheel with one hand, holding the mike in the other!!!)[/B]


Yes, it was one of my favorite Idol moments!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh and Gwen Stefani in No Doubt! Love "I'm Just a Girl"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 22 2009, 02:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779550


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 21 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779493





> Ahhh, I forgot Leona Lewis and Fergie!!!
> 
> Also, does anyone remember the Brittish group S Club 7? Well if you do, Rachel Stevens out of the group is another one of my favorite singers. I loved when she took the lead in the songs Natural and Do it 'Til We Drop because usually Jo (female) took the lead.[/B]


Here is the Natural music video by S Club 7 (Rachel is the brunette singing):
Natural

Here is one of my favorite Christina Aguilera performances on the Ellen Show (yes, it's completely live):
Beautiful

I am a hardcore Christina fan!!!! Not obsessed though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I loved S Club 7 and mostly the songs that Jo leads on, a couple in particular. A friend who has every vid clip and movie of every artist etc etc, bombarded me with S Club over and over but they were good.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ May 22 2009, 04:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779582


> This clip isnt the original ... the original I found had really crappy sound ... Alison Moyet - Only You (not that the sound on this is fantastic! lol)[/B]


ooooooooooh I LOVE Alison Moyet. The "Upstairs at Eric's" cd is a constant in my car. That album is probably one of the most sampled cds in current popular music. I hear it's influence/beats in almost every song LOL. Def Lady Gaga (who I wanted to hate on principle, I think her image is a bit hokey, but I love love love her voice). 

"...blue-eyed, dressed for every situation...." love that cd....


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a live performance by Lady Gaga for those who question her or just want to see more. She is performing an acoustic version of a song off of her album called Paparazzi. She also starts with an amazing piano solo at the beginning. Paparazzi - acoustic To me, she looks like a member of the Beatles mixed with a pirate! :rofl: 

Here is the CD version (for anyone that is curious). Paparazzi - CD version *Warning*, it has just one explicit word in it that rhymes with "fit". But the acoustic is safe!  


Hopefully you enjoy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 22 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779909


> Here is a live performance by Lady Gaga for those who question her or just want to see more. She is performing an acoustic version of a song off of her album called Paparazzi. She also starts with an amazing piano solo at the beginning. Paparazzi - acoustic To me, she looks like a member of the Beatles mixed with a pirate! :rofl:
> 
> Here is the CD version (for anyone that is curious). Paparazzi - CD version *Warning, it has just one explicit word in it that rhymes with "fit".* But the acoustic is safe!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the warning. I will not watch it now ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, I almost forgot the warning!!! :shocked: I didn't want angry SMers coming at me :smheat: , but feel free to take a look at the acoustic. It has no explicits and is in no way offensive. She is just explaining how she was following the paparazzi before she was famous (which is ironic because I'm sure she doesn't want them around anymore).


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just remembered: Tina Turner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK6ncJDM4SA...A1&index=16



Melanie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfAqLGqg3WY...feature=related


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I can't forget about Lauryn Hill. I _love_ the Fugees, and I absolutely loved Lauryn Hill's debut album, The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill. She is seriously one talented lady.

It's such a shame the Fugees can't get along, and it's definitely a shame that Lauryn Hill turned out to be, well, sort of a wack job. :smstarz: I guess that's what a little fame will do to your head.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just remembered: Grace Slick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quhj6PEboCU


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's another great one by Annie.. on Letterman..lol "No More I Love Yous" Love this song!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5z7R-5Znoc...feature=related


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I totally forgot about Fiona Apple. She's definitely one of my favorites.

I also love Portishead, Esthero, Bjork, Billie Holiday, and Yeah Yeah Yeahs (Karen O).


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxybabyy, did you ever hear these songs by Christina?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwI9-Xh9SWc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HpbhFkplvI
They are some of my faves by her.

This is my favorite by Mariah Carey, her oldies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSd08_ceDj8

I loveee this song by Beyonce from Dream Girls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc1R1JMTMKQ

And this one by Jennifer Holiday: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ga0vMTeq8

I'm also starting to like Demi Lovato. I love the way she sings her songs. She has such a big voice to be so young. I can't wait to hear her sing when she's older too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu3swO5PE3A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrLAAu66984
She may not be as popular but she's way better singer than Miley Cyrus and they're the same age(16). LOL 

This girl can sing! What big lungs she has!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX3Myu5mDvs...feature=related
And this is an 8 year from Italy that sung that same song, she's cute LOL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syZVcoyaJq0


Okay, I'm done. LOL Lots to listen too.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 24 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780504


> Roxybabyy, did you ever hear these songs by Christina?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwI9-Xh9SWc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HpbhFkplvI
> They are some of my faves by her.[/B]


Yep, they are some of my favorites too... lol I own all of her CDs even the Spanish one "Mi Reflejo". And I can't wait for her fourth CD to come out this summer!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I also love Demi Lovato and someone else on Disney channel, but I think everyone will kill me if I say her name.  

Another great singer is Jane Zahn, she is a Chinese singer that was on Oprah not to long ago. Here is a video of her singing Minnie Riperton's Lovin' You. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZDdVNptxAU


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 24 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780542


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 24 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780504





> Roxybabyy, did you ever hear these songs by Christina?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwI9-Xh9SWc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HpbhFkplvI
> They are some of my faves by her.[/B]


I also love Demi Lovato and someone else on Disney channel, but I think everyone will kill me if I say her name.  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Say her name! LOL


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

MILEY CYRUS!!! There, I said it, now I shall hide under a rock. :brownbag:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL you don't have to hide! I think miley cyrus is a great performer for somebody her age! I just think Demi is a better _singer_. LOL I want to see where they both will be in ten years!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 24 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780557


> LOL you don't have to hide! I think miley cyrus is a great performer for somebody her age! I just think Demi is a better _singer_. LOL I want to see where they both will be in ten years![/B]


Oh yeah, I agree Demi is definitely a better singer, but I think as they both age, their voices will mature and become more controlled.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, but I had to bring this thread from the grave...

I know she was mentioned already, but I have been listening to Linda Ronstadt lately, and I just LOVE her!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 24 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809564


> Sorry, but I had to bring this thread from the grave...
> 
> I know she was mentioned already, but I have been listening to Linda Ronstadt lately, and I just LOVE her! [/B]


 Stevie Nicks and the lead singer for the rock group Concrete Blonde (johnette something?) She has an amazing voice also Janis Joplin Pat Benatar Lita Ford lol can you say 80's rocker chicks


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the ladies of country, but also like Bette Midler, Cher, Whitney Houston - pre-Bobby Brown - Barbara Striestand, and Aretha Franklin just to name a few.


----------

